# Jilly Bean?



## buds_killington (May 25, 2018)

i've tried it before and loved it but i cant find seeds for it anywhere. any suggestions? ive found it at a store in my state but i dont feel like driving for 8 hours to go get it. ive also found it online for a bunch of money but they are all out.


----------



## Locked (May 25, 2018)

Pretty sure I still have 5 beans or so. Sub used to be on this site.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 25, 2018)

Hemp Depot has them.


----------



## buds_killington (May 26, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Hemp Depot has them.


$10/seed with $7 for shipping.


----------



## kaotik (May 26, 2018)

buds_killington said:


> $10/seed with $7 for shipping.


yeah their stuff might be pricey for a bit..  IIRC they lost everything in the wildfires last year.
haven't been keeping up on that though. know they had others with cuts, but said it might be a while to get stock back up.


----------



## buds_killington (May 26, 2018)

found some on dutch seed shop for $5.40 /seed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2018)

You surely don't think that $99 for 10 seeds is too much do you?


----------



## kaotik (May 27, 2018)

i think $10 per seed is a bit much, myself. *will admit; i am frugal  

realize that's about the norm (and cheap for some)  .. i haven't bought any for quite a while now though. prices are nuts today (IMO)
heck, i remember scoffing at cali cons prices years back.. now they're 'cheap'.


----------



## roofwayne (May 27, 2018)

I trade for seeds. A lot of home brews!.....rw


----------



## Locked (May 27, 2018)

I actually wasn't super impressed with Jilly Bean. Certainly not impressed enough to pay 10 bucks a bean. For me, Cali Connections gear has always been better. jmo


----------



## umbra (May 30, 2018)

I didn't think very much of Jilly Bean. But I don't think very much of Subcool's work and honestly since Subcool and Mz Jill divorced and she let it out about subcool's addiction to meth, I don't think very much of subcool.


----------



## umbra (May 30, 2018)

Berner just released some beans under Cookies Family and they were $800 for a pack of 6 seeds, lol.


----------



## Budlight (May 30, 2018)

umbra said:


> I didn't think very much of Jilly Bean. But I don't think very much of Subcool's work and honestly since Subcool and Mz Jill divorced and she let it out about subcool's addiction to meth, I don't think very much of subcool.


   I will have to agree with you man he sure is blowing the minds of his followers  and I don’t necessarily mean in a good way


----------



## buds_killington (May 30, 2018)

yikes!! thanks for the input guys. what are the best places to buy seeds from?


----------



## Budlight (May 31, 2018)

If you’re really wanting the jellybean I would just wait for a little bit because I do believe Miss  Jill  is going to be selling them again  produced by her not sub You can find her on Instagram


----------



## hollowpoint (May 31, 2018)

Highgrade seeds has them at $75.00 plus $5 for shipping


----------



## buds_killington (May 31, 2018)

im talking about any seed. where is the best place to get them?


----------



## umbra (Jun 1, 2018)

best means different things to different people. Try attitude seeds. google them.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 1, 2018)

I’ve never been disappointed in my orders from “ the attitude” seed bank...most recently I ordered from seedsman and received my order in record time...about a week to California...


----------



## sratus (Jun 4, 2018)

Be honest im not to impressed with the jilly bean or the diesel shoes had both but the Animal Cookies is amazing


----------

